# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  При загрузке Win7 черный экран и белый курсор

## roven

Здравствуйте.

Загрузить ОС не получается. При загрузке Win7 появляются черный экран и белый курсор.
Будто explorer не запускается.
В безопасном режиме та же ситуация.
Восстановление запуска не помогает.
Делал логи через LiveCD. HijackThis не запустился (запуск программы невозможен, так как на компьютере отсутсвует MSVBVM60.DLL).
Прогнал систему dr web livecd. Вирусы были.
AVZ находит что-то недоброе, но после перезагрузки это недоброе опять в списке.

Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *roven*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь в лечении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## regist

Сделайте образ автозапуска uVS с Live CD

- - - Добавлено - - -

+ проверьте в проблемной системе файл 

```
c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
```

 есть ?

----------

*mrak74*

----------


## roven

> Сделайте образ автозапуска uVS с Live CD


лог во вложении




> + проверьте в проблемной системе файл 
> 
> ```
> c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
> ```
> 
>  есть ?


есть.

----------


## mrak74

Вариант загрузки в безопасном режиме с поддержкой сети и последней удачной конфигурации пробовали ?

----------


## roven

> Вариант загрузки в безопасном режиме с поддержкой сети и последней удачной конфигурации пробовали ?


да. результат тот же. черный экран и курсор.

----------


## regist

Уведомление
*самостоятельно никакие манипуляции с антивирусными утилитами, а тем боле с uVS не делайте. запросто можно убить систему и при этом даже никакого предупреждения не вылезет.*




+ Выполните скрипт в uVS



```
;uVS v3.77.16 script [http://dsrt.dyndns.org]
;Target OS: NTv6.1

delref HTTP://WEBALTA.RU/SEARCH
zoo %SystemRoot%\ASSEMBLY\GAC_MSIL\WEBALTASEARCH\1.1.0.0__CAE29F257FECBA88\WEBALTASEARCH.DLL
delall %SystemRoot%\ASSEMBLY\GAC_MSIL\WEBALTASEARCH\1.1.0.0__CAE29F257FECBA88\WEBALTASEARCH.DLL
restart
```

после ваших манипуляций в uVS улучшения есть ?

----------


## roven

> после ваших манипуляций в uVS улучшения есть ?


выполнил скрипт, улучшений нет.

----------


## mrak74

безопасный режим с поддержкой командной строки, грузится, командная строка работает ?

----------


## roven

> безопасный режим с поддержкой командной строки, грузится, командная строка работает ?


ситуация та же. 
при загрузке задерживается на classpnp.sys (в обычном безопасном так же). затем опять черный экран.


*regist*, rpcss.dll не трогать?

----------


## mrak74

> rpcss.dll не трогать?


Не трогать.

Есть возможность проверить жесткий диск на наличие ошибок ?

----------


## roven

> Есть возможность проверить жесткий диск на наличие ошибок ?


*Проверка C* (на нем система, привожу то что на мой взгляд плохое в логе):
Проверка дескрипторов безопасности (этап 3 из 3)...
  Обработано файловых SD/SID: 383232.  
Удаление 179 неиспользуемых элементов индекса $SII файла 9.
Удаление 179 неиспользуемых элементов индекса $SDH файла 9.
Очистка 179 неиспользованных дескрипторов безопасности.
Программа CheckDisk сокращает поток дескрипторов безопасности
  Обработано файлов данных: 28683.       
CheckDisk проверяет журнал USN..
  Обработано байтов USN: 36953176.       
Завершена проверка журнала USN
Исправление ошибок в битовой карте тома.
Windows сделала изменения в файловой системе.

*Проверка D:*
Проверка индексов (этап 2 из 3)...
Удалено недопустимое имя файла C: (1427) в папке 1421.
Файл 1427 был потерян, поскольку все его имена были недопустимы, файл будет 
восстановлен на этапе восстановления потерянных файлов.
Исправление мелких ошибок в имени файла 1427.
Удалено недопустимое имя файла C: (1820) в папке 1428.
Файл 1820 был потерян, поскольку все его имена были недопустимы, файл будет 
восстановлен на этапе восстановления потерянных файлов.
Исправление мелких ошибок в имени файла 1820.
Удалено недопустимое имя файла D: (1933) в папке 1421.
Файл 1933 был потерян, поскольку все его имена были недопустимы, файл будет 
восстановлен на этапе восстановления потерянных файлов.
Исправление мелких ошибок в имени файла 1933.
Удалено недопустимое имя файла D: (1934) в папке 1428.
Файл 1934 был потерян, поскольку все его имена были недопустимы, файл будет 
восстановлен на этапе восстановления потерянных файлов.
Исправление мелких ошибок в имени файла 1934.
Удалено недопустимое имя файла E: (2859) в папке 1421.
Файл 2859 был потерян, поскольку все его имена были недопустимы, файл будет 
восстановлен на этапе восстановления потерянных файлов.
Исправление мелких ошибок в имени файла 2859.
Удаление элемента C: из индекса $I30 файла 1421.
Удаление элемента D: из индекса $I30 файла 1421.
Удаление элемента E: из индекса $I30 файла 1421.
Удаление элемента C: из индекса $I30 файла 1428.
Удаление элемента D: из индекса $I30 файла 1428.
  Обработано записей индекса: 307988.   
Проверка индексов завершена.
Программа CheckDisk осуществляет поиск неиндексированных файлов и их повторное сопоставление с исходным каталогом.

Программа CheckDisk восстанавливает оставшиеся неиндексированные файлы.

Проверка дескрипторов безопасности (этап 3 из 3)...
  Обработано файловых SD/SID: 294400.  
Удаление 273 неиспользуемых элементов индекса $SII файла 9.
Удаление 273 неиспользуемых элементов индекса $SDH файла 9.
Очистка 273 неиспользованных дескрипторов безопасности.
Проверка дескрипторов безопасности завершена.
  Обработано файлов данных: 6794.        
Исправление ошибок в атрибуте BITMAP основной таблицы файлов.
Исправление ошибок в битовой карте тома.
Windows сделала изменения в файловой системе.


Ситуация та же.

----------


## mrak74

В данном случае мое мнение, оптимально было бы загрузиться с инсталяционного диска ОС Windows и использовать консоль восстановления, через R по сути это установка ОС в ту же самую копию системы. Предварительно сохранив выжные данные на диске D, либо на съемном носителе.

----------

roven

----------


## roven

> В данном случае мое мнение, оптимально было бы загрузиться с инсталяционного диска ОС Windows и использовать консоль восстановления, через R по сути это установка ОС в ту же самую копию системы. Предварительно сохранив выжные данные на диске D, либо на съемном носителе.


с C на D, ок. пользовательские настройки и программы при этом сохранятся?

AVZ пишет:
нарушение ассоциации exe файлов
нарушение ассоциации com файлов
модифицирован ключ запуска проводника
модифицированы префиксы протоколов
повреждены настройки SafeBoot

это активность зловредов?

----------


## regist

это при сканирование с Live CD ? тогда это проблемы Live Cd

----------

roven

----------


## roven

> это при сканирование с Live CD ? тогда это проблемы Live Cd


да с livecd

----------


## mrak74

В качестве эксперимента попробуйте удалить из под Live CD антивирус Касперского. После чего попытайтесь загрузится обычным способом.

----------

roven

----------


## roven

> В качестве эксперимента попробуйте удалить из под Live CD антивирус Касперского. После чего попытайтесь загрузится обычным способом.


как его удалить из под LiveCD?

----------


## mrak74

> как его удалить из под LiveCD?


Если Live CD содержит встроенную программу Ccleaner можно через нее. Сервис - Удаление программ. Можно вручную, удалить папку из Program Files, желательно зачистить следы в профилях пользователей и реестре.

----------

roven

----------


## roven

> В качестве эксперимента попробуйте удалить из под Live CD антивирус Касперского. После чего попытайтесь загрузится обычным способом.


удалил, почистил реестр. ситуация та же.

----------


## roven

поставил сверху ОС, не форматируя винт. только так заработало.
всем спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## regist

- Откройте файл *ScanVuln.txt*. Выполните из этого файла скрипт в AVZ. В результате работы скрипта будет создан файл - avz_log.txt.
Пройдитесь по ссылкам из файла avz_log.txt и установите все рекомендуемые обновления(если таковые будут).
Перезагрузите компьютер.
Снова выполните этот скрипт и убедитесь, что уязвимости устранены.

Советы и рекомендации после лечения компьютера

----------

roven

----------


## roven

*regist*, оке, этот ScanVuln.txt универсальный (положу в копилку) или только для моего случая?

----------


## regist

универсальный.

----------

